# What's your weather right now?  2021



## dragnlaw (Jan 16, 2021)

All night, I listened to rain, then freezing rain, and now snow 8 to ?? still coming.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 16, 2021)

Ooops easier from my phone.
Looks better on the phone! LOL.  That is about 8" on the clothes line.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2021)

No snow, but we have had winds that were breaking off power poles. Last night was the first night in almost a week that my attic door did not bang all night.  Ah, I hear our gentle breezes (40-50 mph, sustained, with up to 70 mph gusts) starting back up.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2021)

Snow started hear, near Montreal, at about 03h00. I woke up to quite a lot of snow this morning. We're having a lull at the moment, but there should be more soon. It's the wet kind of snow that really sticks to everything.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 16, 2021)

We too had snow in Springfield, MO. Not too much and should melt in a day or so.

Ross


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 16, 2021)

It's been staying well above normal here - just over 50º yesterday, 48º today, compared to 39-40º avg for this date.  Only a couple of low 20s this winter, and none in the teens yet.  The ground was frozen briefly, during one of those cold spells, but it's completely thawed now, and still getting greens, from uncovered plants.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 16, 2021)

*What is your weather right now?  2021*

Cold for our region and a spit of snow this morning.  Nothing more than to cover the brackish ground, which made things look rather pleasant.

40F right now and about to take a nose dive tonight.  No more precip in the forecast for now.

Brass monkies are inside and our doggies are snuggled in their houses in masses of straw.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 17, 2021)

It's 32 right now, high of 33 expected 

Looking out at the clothes line, STILL with about 8" of snow wrapped around both lines.  There is a wind so all the branches are slowly waving around and the clothes line is wiggling up and down, vibrating! 

and the snow is hanging on to it all!  Guess there will be a lot of breakage. 

Power went off for about 15 minutes during the night. Don't know when, just had to reset a couple of clocks. 

I have heat wires on the roof to prevent ice dams but with this amount of snow and it being so warm - hope they can handle the load!  Have to get my helper up o the roof to clear the snow in the two valley's either side of the dormer window.  Actually thought of putting heat wires there last year but...  good intentions and all that.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 17, 2021)

Cold, damp, and dreary.  High today 64F, low tonight around 50F.  The overcast sky makes even the water look dark and gloomy.


----------



## GilliAnne (Jan 19, 2021)

In a word, wet. We're forecast for rain all day. 

Gillian


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 26, 2021)

I think the snow storm is over for now.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 26, 2021)

High today of 24 f, which it is but feels like 15,  a little on the nippy side, but sunny!

tonight will be only 19 - that's great! but more snow...  harumph, hopefully just a little.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 26, 2021)

It's been snowing all day...but with the wind, no accumulation. Highway was dry.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 26, 2021)

Light snow here on the Montreal Island. It started around 18:30. It should stop at around 04:00. It's current -6°C (21°F) and feels like -14°C (7°F). Predicted overnight low: -8°C (18°F) which will feel like -15°C (5°F). Not too cold for January.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 26, 2021)

Perfect day.  76F, sunny.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 27, 2021)

I have never seen so much snow accumulate on my roof.  Now have icicles and probably ice dams.  Damn!  now I worry.  

With another 5 inches of snow and dripping icicles.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 27, 2021)

Stay safe people.

We have light snow, here in Springfield, MO.

Ross


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 27, 2021)

This morning it is -3*F.  Here is a photo from last evening after the storm passed through, taken from my back yard.  This is the sky that lead to sub zero temperatures this morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 1, 2021)

It's a wee bit blustery out, winds pretty steady in the low 20s MPH range. Gusting into the 40s. Snowing, too, when it can fall straight down. Inside? 68, no breeze except from the furnace ducts, and moistened with the scent of soup.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2021)

Ooh, that's impressive, but not in the nice way, CG.

We're expecting a bunch of snow starting tomorrow.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 2, 2021)

it's impressively warm out compared to the last couple of days.  Windy and just starting to snow but just barely see it.  Hunkering down and hoping the wind prevents it from building up on my roofs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2021)

Cold and cloudy here. We had a couple inches of snow over the weekend, but it's gone now.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## msmofet (Feb 2, 2021)

We have tried to shovel but no one is plowing the street. There is at _least _2 feet of snow in the road. So even if we get our car cleaned off we can't move it.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 2, 2021)

It's unusual that we are getting the snow before Dragn. She lives west of me, but this is a Nor'easter, so it's coming from east and north of us. It's cyclonic, so it's the same storm that is slamming folks south of us along and near the Atlantic coast. We are only expecting about 15 cm (6 inches) for the Island of Montreal. With the weather warming up, we are glad that it likely won't get up to freezing, so there shouldn't be any rain mixed in with it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 8, 2021)

It looks like it's going to be a white week around here. Yesterday our dear neighbor snow blowed about 6" of snow from our driveway. Tomorrow's snowfall predictions range from 2-4 to 4-6 inches, depending on which report you're looking at. It should end early enough for my neighbor to clear the drive the same day so I can shop Wednesday and Thursday (I have plans for making him an apple galette this go-round). Then this coming weekend could bring another 6-8 inches of snow! I sure hope my little one-location grocery store has the beef shanks they list on sale this week (only $2.29 a pound!). It's my favorite cut for making beef veggie soup - another favorite pay-off to my snow-blowing neighbor!

We aren't even getting into what's possible during the week of Valentine's Day...


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 8, 2021)

I was lucky yesterday - was supposed to be 4-8" of snow, but a lot was rain, so it was only about 2" of very wet snow.  As soon as it stopped, I shoveled it out of the way, and cleared the car and truck off, threw down some ice melt, and that was it....until later, I remembered that today is trash day, and I went out to clean a path to the cans, and clean those off.  I already had 2 weeks worth, because of last week's storm, plus all that stuff from my freezer packing!  And I didn't even throw out the cardboard - that's a bunch of "mulch" for the garden.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2021)

It was -5F this morning on the way to work...after I got the 4 inches of snow off the car.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 9, 2021)

We got about 6-8" of snow on Sunday. Waiting for some today and here and there during this week.
Next week has snow in every days forecast.
On my way out to food shop.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 13, 2021)

Welp. Missouri is trying to catch up.  

Wind chill below freezing today, 8 to 10 inches of snow due Sunday and Monday.

I wanna go to Cali for a month or two. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2021)

It's been snowing steady for 24 hours with more to come, only this time with wind. They are predicting wind chills to -35F. electric blanket, check, hot cocoa, check, Star Wars movies, check.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 13, 2021)

I can't believe we've made it almost thru February without a great deep freeze.  Been some cold but not like -40 C/F (same/same)  we usually get about a week of that somewhere along the line. 

maybe I should knock on wood....


----------



## msmofet (Feb 13, 2021)

Waiting for an ice storm today into tomorrow.
Big snow storm Tuesday. And maybe more during the week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2021)

8 inches of snow since I got home yesterday.


----------



## Linda0818 (Feb 13, 2021)

Several inches of snow on the ground here in Central Ohio. In fact, it's snowing right now. Sunday night into Monday we're supposed to get a storm that's going to bring us another 4-6", finishing up with freezing rain. The freezing rain is the part that worries me. Freezing rain on top of all that snow can bring down power lines and weigh the snow down to where it's darn near impossible to shovel. 

I'm a winter gal and I love snow, but they can keep the ice.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 14, 2021)

It was -16 this morning. But beautiful sunny blue sky


----------



## taxlady (Feb 14, 2021)

CharlieD said:


> It was -16 this morning. But beautiful sunny blue sky



In winter, that beautiful, sunny, blue sky is a big warning that it is likely extremely cold. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2021)

taxlady said:


> In winter, that beautiful, sunny, blue sky is a big warning that it is likely extremely cold. I learned that the hard way.


Yup. Cloud cover has an insulating effect. Clear skies in the winter mean there's nothing to hold heat in the air. We're going to have a high (unusual) of 59F tomorrow and when the skies clear overnight, we'll have 39F Wednesday.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 15, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Yup. Cloud cover has an insulating effect. *Clear skies in the winter mean there's nothing to hold heat in the air.* We're going to have a high (unusual) of 59F tomorrow and when the skies clear overnight, we'll have 39F Wednesday.



I noticed that a long time ago. It's even noticeable on cooler spring and summer days. If it clouds over before the sun sets, it doesn't cool off as much in the evening.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 16, 2021)

Five degrees, five inches of snow, rolling power outages -- 20 minutes on, and 20 minutes off. I have a few minutes of internet access, until the power goes off. Better say goodbye for now, before I get cut off.

CD


----------



## taxlady (Feb 16, 2021)

caseydog said:


> Five degrees, five inches of snow, rolling power outages -- 20 minutes on, and 20 minutes off. I have a few minutes of internet access, until the power goes off. Better say goodbye for now, before I get cut off.
> 
> CD



Nice to "see" you, CD. That's a fair bit of snow for where you live, isn't it? Stay warm and stay safe.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 16, 2021)

Not so cold here, -5°C (23°F), with light snow at the moment. We're expecting 15-20 cm (6-8 inches) accumulation, with wind gusts and a bit of freezing rain mixed in.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 16, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Nice to "see" you, CD. That's a fair bit of snow for where you live, isn't it? Stay warm and stay safe.



Power is back on for 20 minutes. The amount of snow is not common, but not record breaking. The temperatures are. It got down to zero F overnight. Turbines at the power plants are actually freezing to the point of failure. The aren't winterized to the level they are up North. The Power companies have been warned for the last 30 years, but didn't want to spend the money. 

I'm okay, and so is psycho poodle. In fact, he is loving laying in front of the fireplace. I checked on all my elderly friends, and they are okay. It is the elders I worry about. 

I made a big pot of bean and ham soup on Thursday, so I'm eating well. I brought some to one of my elder neighbors a few minutes ago. 

CD


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 16, 2021)

Sorry to hear about all this bad weather out there, esp. in southern areas not used to it, and not ready to deal with it.  It's been the worst snow year here for 5 years, but it's been spread out - only one fairly deep storm, when some friends came over to dig me out.  Only one of those ice storms, but it melted quickly, so we were lucky.  And now, it's almost 50° out there, and it rained over  an inch out there last night, melting a lot out there...but going back to icy in the next few days.  Come on spring!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 16, 2021)

Good to hear from you, CD. We have friends in Plano. She's been keeping their friends circle up to date with their...adventures. Not a good situation. Cuddle up with Psychopoodle and stay warm and safe. I hope this cold spell breaks soon.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 17, 2021)

We are above zero now (17) with a lovely blanket of snow.

Ross


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 17, 2021)

More snow, 6 inches of fresh snow last night.


----------



## Silversage (Feb 17, 2021)

72F and dark.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2021)

It's winter and I'm tired of it.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 18, 2021)

Evidently we are having a winter storm.  I went outside to look up and down the street, and then stared at the sky for a few.  To quote one of our local newscasters, "No snow here yet!  Back to you!"


----------



## msmofet (Feb 19, 2021)

Good day everyone. EVERYTHING is covered in a thick sheet of ice. It's still snowing.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 19, 2021)

Snow stopped, sun came out, starting a warmup/thaw period.

Makes ME smile. 

Ross


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 19, 2021)

It only snowed a little over 2" here yesterday - most places in the area got more, some over 8", so I won't complain!  Sleet all morning, so far, and continuing all day; car still covered with ice, but walks still clear, due to the salting.  Still, I'm not going anywhere!  The next couple of days won't melt much, forecast in the mid 30s, but then the forecast is in the 40s for a few days, and the last 2 days are in the 50s!  But I'm not getting my hopes up - just a few days ago it got up to 50°, and melted the previous snow, and now we're covered again.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2021)

The temperature is -6°C (21°F). We're expecting light snow without much accumulation, starting this afternoon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2021)

Conversation with My Parents:

<dog sneezes>

Mom: He's been doing that lately, I don't know why.

Me: It's very dry, it irritates his nose.

Dad: yep, it's very dry.

Mom: My weather thingy says there is 98% humidity, so why is it dry?

Dad: The humidity is laying on the ground in little ice crystals.

Mom: Oh. <pause> OH! It's snowing!!

<dog is teasing me with a toy>


----------



## msmofet (Feb 19, 2021)

Been snowing all day but not really accumulating just making a mess.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 20, 2021)

Our "light" snow all day yesterday accumulated about 2".


----------



## msmofet (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## luckytrim (Feb 20, 2021)

It's sunny ............ now !


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 23, 2021)

It got to 53° here today, and didn't even get down to freezing last night, so a lot more snow melted here. I finally went to HD, because I needed a new flusher handle for my upstairs toilet, which snapped a few days ago. I didn't need that badly enough to go out in all that ice, so I waited until most of it melted! The 7 day forecast now has 4 days in the 50s, and 3 days in the 40s, just one in the low 40s, which is average for this time. So things are improving.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 25, 2021)

We are back to normal. Actually, we got up to 75 a couple of days this week. Zero to 75 in five days. It was in the 50s today, which is close to normal for this time of year. 

Lots of broken pipes, and plumbers are taking appointments for next month -- tentative appointments. If you know an out of work licensed plumber, send them to Texas. They will be working a lot of overtime. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 25, 2021)

Good to hear things are getting better, casey. Did your house come through the cold spell OK? I hope so.


We've been at or just a bit above the normal high of 40-41. Sunny, too, which makes it better. Just like one of the local TV anchors said his daughter told him, I like snow but I'm ready to see grass.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2021)

We had had weeks of cold, rainy weather. Wednesday was beautiful - sunny and warm in the 70s, so I got to sit on the porch for a while. Yesterday and today are cooler but still clear.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 26, 2021)

It gets up to the mid 40's most days. Can't wait until it melts all of our snow.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 26, 2021)

It's gotten to over 50° four days in a row at my place, and the forecast high for today is 49°, and 60° tomorrow, with a bunch of rain Sat & Sun.  So what snow spots are out there now, should be gone!  Some of my greens started growing again, even when the snow was still around them.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 26, 2021)

In Canada, rain doesn't melt snow.  It just sits on top and freezes.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 1, 2021)

It has been very windy today, and only got to 49° - around average, but it's been considerably higher.  The last 2 days it rained around 2", but just misting today.  Tonight, it is supposed to get into the 20s, and only to 38° tomorrow, with the bad wind still!  But Wednesday, it's supposed to get well into the 50s again!  Crazy weather, as always.

I did like one thing that the weather lady said tonight - that the 7 days in the forecast (and apparently more) will be our longest stretch with no precipitation since back in November!  Of course, time will tell...


----------



## msmofet (Mar 2, 2021)

WINDY and cold! 

Cold as a witch's ... well you know. And she won't be riding her broom!


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 2, 2021)

With rain and warm temps - we finally got our skating rink driveway. Thankfully I didn't pack my ice cleats!

Yesterday was very windy.  Temperature plummeted to -2 F last night. 

 Up to -1F right now and feels like -18 F,  but the wind has died down quite a bit.  

and hopefully will get to high of 15 F.  (and that's still COLD tho!)


----------



## taxlady (Mar 2, 2021)

Currently -17°C (1°F), here on the Island of Montreal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2021)

61F in Wyoming


----------



## phinz (Mar 2, 2021)

46* in Tennessee. Clouds seemed to be rolling in as I came back from picking up dinner at the club.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2021)

WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM MST FRIDAY TO 6 AM MDT MONDAY... * WHAT...Heavy mixed precipitation expected. Total snow accumulations of 6 to 35 inches and ice accumulations of a light glaze. Winds gusting as high as 50 mph. * WHERE...Southeastern Wyoming including Interstate-25 and Interstate-80 * WHEN...From 11 PM MST Friday to 6 AM MDT Monday


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 11, 2021)

I hope you don't have to go anywhere anytime soon PF! And I hope you get the minimum predicted! 

It was well over 70° here today, breaking records all over for highs (51° average high, for this date) .  I didn't have much left to do, but found enough things to keep me busy outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> I hope you don't have to go anywhere anytime soon PF! And I hope you get the minimum predicted!



As luck would have it, I am Manager on Duty this weekend. I'm packing for overnight.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> As luck would have it, I am Manager on Duty this weekend. *I'm packing for overnight.*



Good plan. Well, at least at a hospital, the power shouldn't go out. There must be generators, eh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Good plan. Well, at least at a hospital, the power shouldn't go out. There must be generators, eh?



Yes, generators, empty beds and food.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2021)

Here, on the Island of Montreal, we got up to 12°C, that's low 50s in °F. Light rain right now and more expected tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 14, 2021)

Right now we have sun. And snow flurries. At the same time. Also, it's so windy that the tufted titmouse outside my kitcken window was flying in place! Poor little guy. In the last 15 minutes the weather station on the window sill has gone from 41.3° to 37.4° front porch temp. It's gonna be a three-blanket night since we don't have dogs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2021)

Glad I made it home, the ten miles from Lingle to Torrington (where I work) is closed.  There are no roads open out of/into Lingle.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Glad I made it home, the ten miles from Lingle to Torrington (where I work) is closed.  There are no roads open out of/into Lingle.



Oh my. That sounds like a serious blizzard. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Oh my. That sounds like a serious blizzard. Stay warm and safe.



Oh yeah, not going anywhere!  Watching it all from my warm blanky on the couch with animals all over me.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yeah, not going anywhere!  Watching it all from my warm blanky on the couch with animals all over me.



Good plan. It's a win-win. Everyone one is warmer.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2021)

We have been having a few, lovely, spring days here on the Island of Montreal. I checked the weather today. Oh boy, not what I was hoping to see. The temperatures are in Celsius, not in Fahrenheit. It's not so much the temperatures as the mixed precipitation and flurries that have me grumbling.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 24, 2021)

It rained all day today - 1.23", so far, and it is supposed to rain until around 9 pm. It's going getting lighter, however, with no more yellow or orange, like earlier.  Average temp today (56°), but back up up in the 70s next couple of days, mwybe first 80° day of the year!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 26, 2021)

Record breaking heat today -82° - breaking the 100 year old record of 80°.  Super windy, with 50 mph gusts,  otherwise, it would have felt hot outside.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2021)

Rainy all day today. We're expecting 20-45 mm of rain, just today. At least all the snow is finally melted in my yard. That means we can start grilling.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 31, 2021)

Rain today.  Perfect weather for soaking the ground and encouraging spring to come in full bloom.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2021)

We have cloudy but warm weather today - low 70s. Storms will be rolling in tonight and tomorrow. Back to clear skies and warmer temperatures for the weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2021)

It was 19F this morning...but, no wind. Went to work without a coat on, it was in the car, but I didn't wear it.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2021)

It's been raining since early afternoon. The temperature was up to 13°C (55°F). Tomorrow we are expecting an inch or two of snow. The temps have been bouncing up and down. At least all the snow is gone from our tiny backyard and grilling can soon commence.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 10, 2021)

It is perfect! Low 70s, puffy white clouds in a cerulean blue sky - and various songbirds supplying background music for my reading. Can it stay like this until Christmas?

#PorchSittin'


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 15, 2021)

It's snowing again. Expecting 4-6 inches overnight. Good thing I didn't put the sled dogs up for the season.


----------



## KatyCooks (Apr 15, 2021)

Cold but sunny (mostly) in North Hampshire.   Temps ranged from 3C in the morning up to a not overly warm 11C during the day.   But, and this is the most important part, it didn't rain!   

Spring is definitely in the air, and I am loving seeing the daffodils, primroses and buds on the trees.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 15, 2021)

It's raining here. It's the first rain in two weeks, and it wasn't much then.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 16, 2021)

What a difference a week can make! [emoji15] My crab apple tree is probably crabby right now for sure.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2021)

Dang, y'all! I'm sitting here on the front porch in the 65-degree sunshine! Do you have daffodils peeking through the snow?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 16, 2021)

That's the kind of weather predicted for the middle of next week, GG.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 16, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Dang, y'all! I'm sitting here on the front porch in the 65-degree sunshine! Do you have daffodils peeking through the snow?



I have a raggedy hyacinth...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 16, 2021)

We're sitting out on the front porch with our drinks of choice,
it's Sunny, a slight breeze and 67°F
CHEERS Y'ALL!!!


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 17, 2021)

Going to reach 80F today with very low humidity. Sun bakes our little cracker box palace.
Wife is a day sleeper so a comfortable home is essential.

I installed an evaporative cooler in the house that should cut 2/3 $ off our electric bill instead of using our central air conditioning.

In theory, we'll see.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 21, 2021)

Well, the rain missed me - only .02" (I really wanted it, as we need it, around here). The thunderstorms went north and south of me. Even though it did wet things, that wind dried it almost immediately, and the sun is out again. If the wind (30 mph, gusts well over 40) would let up, I could go out and start working again! However, I would have to change - the temperature dropped to 48°, 18° lower than earlier. Supposed to get down to 36° tonight, but no frost warnings here, as the wind is sticking around, and getting even stronger tomorrow. Hard to believe all this talk about wind chills again! But compared to some of you out there, I count my blessings.


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 21, 2021)

Ran the cooling all yesterday, probably turn the heat on this afternoon.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 21, 2021)

The wind here today is 
*wicked* 
20-30mph with gusts 40-50mph ... *cough* ... the dust is terrible!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 21, 2021)

The snow seems to have stopped. Montreal had 6 cm at about 15:30. We might get a little bit more overnight, early tomorrow. This is not unheard of on the Island of Montreal this far into April, but it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 21, 2021)

It was 60 and sunny when I left to run errands at 2:30. When I was backing up the driveway two hours later, it was 49 and pouring rain. I love spring!


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 21, 2021)

yeah, Waterdown also had snow night before last, yesterday and only this afternoon does it seem to be disappearing.  Although at one point, when I peeked outside, I saw some more flakes... 

Still have a few plant outside due to the move but got my ferns in.  Bougainvillea might not make it... was too heavy for me to get it into the garage.

I thought coming just this little bit farther south my plants would survive out and not get snowed on in April.  

Got'ta love Mother Nature!

Tid-bit from my life...  when we moved to Minnesota (1955ish) people had a hard time believing when we said we were now living farther north than we had been in Canada!  LOL


----------



## msmofet (Apr 22, 2021)

31F this morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2021)

msmofet said:


> 31F this morning.



Balmy!

32F here, I may not wear a coat, until the wind picks up later.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 22, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Balmy!
> 
> 32F here, I may not wear a coat, until the wind picks up later.


Heh. Yesterday was in the 70s until a cold front came through during the afternoon. The temperature dropped to the 50s. We had a get-together with neighbors in the early evening and it got colder. I had a felt jacket on over a long-sleeved t-shirt and I had to go home and put on a sweater [emoji16] I do not do cold well.

It got down to the mid-30s last night and is 44 now. We're expecting a high of 58. Brrr! [emoji1787]


----------



## taxlady (Apr 22, 2021)

-1°C and I saw a bit of a snow flurry earlier. Just very light snow at the moment. It is expected to get up to 17°C on Saturday.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm taking a day off from the garden today...sort of.  It was 36°, with sustained winds at 27 mph, and gusts close to 40, at 8 am - not normal here,  for late April!  So I went shopping briefly, and I'm in for the day.  Now, it is only 42°, and still very windy.  Cold doesn't bother me much, but that wind - OMG!  Even before the temps dropped over 30° yesterday, I couldn't do much outside, as anything I'd try to work on was blown away!  It's supposed to die down tonight, but similar temps, so possible frost, though there's nothing I have out that I have to worry about.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Heh. Yesterday was in the 70s until a cold front came through during the afternoon. The temperature dropped to the 50s. We had a get-together with neighbors in the early evening and it got colder. I had a felt jacket on over a long-sleeved t-shirt and I had to go home and put on a sweater [emoji16] I do not do cold well.
> 
> It got down to the mid-30s last night and is 44 now. We're expecting a high of 58. Brrr! [emoji1787]



We are at 50F now, minimal breeze. So it is what I call nice out.  The cats are watching the birds and chattering like crazy.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 22, 2021)

It only got to 48° out back today, and tonight there is another freeze warning for much of the area, and a frost warning for the rest, due to the wind having died off some.  Nothing I have out that will be bothered by the frost except my kaffir lime and bay laurel, which I'll move to the back porch. A week from today, the high is forecast to be 85°!! Talk about crazy weather.


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 23, 2021)

Cool mid 60's F all week probably have to go back to cooling on Tues or Wednesday.
Windows open nice weather.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 23, 2021)

Well, all the snow from the past two days is gone, yay! It's currently 12°C and sunny. Still expecting 17°C tomorrow.


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 26, 2021)

Just about to rain and yes, the kids left my tools outside.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 23, 2021)

Got to 94° today, though still not too humid, which is good. It's only supposed to get to 70° tomorrow, then 74°, then back up in the 90s! This is why I don't plant snow peas in spring any longer - it turns to summer way too early, and there isn't enough spring weather. The peas usually pod out when just 2" long!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 26, 2021)

We've been entertained with a lightening and thunder show for about half an hour. Rain, too! It's all good with me as long as the trees stay upright and the power stays on.


----------



## taxlady (May 26, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> We've been entertained with a lightening and thunder show for about half an hour. Rain, too! It's all good with me as long as the trees stay upright and the power stays on.



We were promised some thunderstorms with that same weather system. We got some ominous looking skies. We got some winds, but not much. We got a little bit of rain. What a disappointment! Well, I guess it's better than spring flooding. We could really use some rain here.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 26, 2021)

I've been wanting some rain here, too!  I may be getting more on the second round, after only .05" when the first front came through (that was supposed to have the most).  Still little rain, even though I keep hearing thunder, and keep seeing almost constant flashes of heat lighting.  Now I'm starting to hear it louder, so maybe it is closer, but I'm not holding my breath.

As I typed that, a VERY bright bolt of lightning, and some very loud thunder occurred simultaneously, along with lights flickering, so that was definitely close!

UPDATE: I just checked the meter and I am up to .65" now!  It is still coming down fairly hard, with frequent lighting.  I think that's as much as I've gotten for the entire month of May, until now.  Finally!


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 29, 2021)

I hope those of you in those cold areas saved your plants from it!  It only got down to 53° here overnight (I see a lot of places that got down in the 40s, and of course, those areas that had freeze warnings!), and only supposed to get up to 55° today and tomorrow - lower than originally forecast, but we'll find out.   And it rained just over an inch, so far today - 1.02", adding to .72" yesterday, and the .82" Wednesday, so we finally got rain!  Only .66" in all of May, until this week, with 2.56",  and more to come.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 29, 2021)

I've been afraid to go out to the front of the house - I didn't realize just how cold it was going to get and I never brought in 2 large flats of inpatients.  Normally they are very hardy but ....   I'm afraid to look.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 29, 2021)

Cold, rain and windy.   Im surprised I didnt see any downed trees this morning on my way to work.  Needed the rain, but we must have gotten 2 -3 inches.  A little too much at once.  Supposed to continue for the next 2 days ( not as rainy, but still as cold).


----------



## Silversage (May 29, 2021)

Mid 80s and sunny.  The forecast for the holiday is more of the same.


----------



## Lee Vining (May 30, 2021)

Been in the low 80's F. Nice running the swamp cooler. Less electrical draw, quieter and keeps the house pleasant compared to A/C.

I've been pretty much bed ridden with two bulging discs.
If a kidney stone is a 10 this pain is a 8.5.
Only thing that works in Prednisone, and that in an extreme mi'nute amount for a very short duration.
Thank goodness for Netflix, YouTube and Disney streaming, and the Samsung 65" HD.

Went to the Chiropractor.
This office has Spinal adjustment and driving school.
First visit I had to wait for the doctor to return who was out on a lesson with a driving student.

Helped relieved pain somewhat but minimally invasive surgery at UCLA will happen around the 18th with a doctor that is the leader in the field.


----------



## dragnlaw (May 30, 2021)

*Lee*, certainly hope your weather gets better soon!  how miserable but you sound like you're coping.  Good thoughts.


----------



## Bitser (May 31, 2021)

Brilliant!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 1, 2021)

Here on the Island of Montreal, we made it up to 21°C (70°F). We haven't had the AC on cool in days. Still keeping the windows shut to keep out the pollen as much as possible. DH sleeps much better when his sinuses aren't going crazy. We have the AC on dehumidify with no cooling.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 1, 2021)

Bitser said:


> Brilliant!



Lovely. My kind of country serenity.  

Welcome to DC.  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2021)

Bitser said:


> Brilliant!



My childhood stomping grounds.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 1, 2021)

I miss my farm...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 1, 2021)

Lee Vining said:


> ...I've been pretty much bed ridden with two bulging discs....minimally invasive surgery at UCLA will happen around the 18th with a doctor that is the leader in the field.


Sorry to hear that your back is out of whack, *Lee*. I understand what you're going through, although I wasn't the person with the pain. Himself came back from a business trip in December 2000 in some kind of crazy hurt. He spent the next six weeks waiting for his surgery appointment. The day he went into the hospital for his surgery he was rather bent; a few hours later when I was walking to his room (I think he had to stay overnight) I went right past it because the guy in the room was walking away from the door and I thought the upright individual was someone else! The transformation was amazing and immediate - all for about a 1 inch cut in his back (he had just one ruptured disc). He's had a few little issues since, and once did have to go to the doctor again, but the only tweaking he's needed to do was accomplished through therapy.

I hope everything goes well for you on the 18th. Keep us posted on how you're doing. We even have a thread for health-related updates and venting! You can keep us up to date here:  *The Sick Room*


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 1, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> I miss my farm...


Hugs [emoji847]


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 1, 2021)

Our weather has been crazy for the last several days. We had highs in the 90s early last week, then highs in 60s and lows in the 40s, then cold rain Saturday and Sunday, then a gorgeous sunny 75 for Memorial Day. Back down to the upper 40s last night and partly sunny skies in the mid-70s today. April is supposed to be crazy weather month here [emoji2957]

Saw this interesting article on Friday.
https://www.wusa9.com/article/weath...-ever/65-946aa339-9381-4471-8ca3-eddf4abcea9d


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 24, 2021)

The last two days have been perfect, just like what I remember from when I was a kid. Low 70s, no humidity, gentle breeze. Perfect. I would lay on the lawn in a shady spot on my tummy, reading books and lifting my head into the breeze. If I tried that now, I wouldn't be able to get up from the ground and my back would be sore for hours!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jun 28, 2021)

The weather has been disgustingly hot here lately - it was "only" 88° early today, when I went out to do some things in the front, in the shade, but 73° dewpoint, and no breeze, so I took my first shower after I got in!  Now, it is 94°, with 102° heat index, when I went out to the back, when the shade was there - better than in the sun earlier, plus it got windy.  2 more days of this, before it breaks.

Still, I count my blessings, every day I hear about those temperatures out west!   My heart goes out to all of you in those areas.  I just heard that the hottest temperature ever recorded in Canada was in BC today - 115°!!!  And, of course, even hotter in some of the areas of the SW.  I can't imagine that.


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 28, 2021)

Philly area - 94 Degrees - Index , 101 degrees..........
More of the same all week, with a projected high of 97 on Wednesday.......


----------



## Lee Vining (Jun 28, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sorry to hear that your back is out of whack, *Lee*. I understand what you're going through, although I wasn't the person with the pain. Himself came back from a business trip in December 2000 in some kind of crazy hurt. He spent the next six weeks waiting for his surgery appointment. The day he went into the hospital for his surgery he was rather bent; a few hours later when I was walking to his room (I think he had to stay overnight) I went right past it because the guy in the room was walking away from the door and I thought the upright individual was someone else! The transformation was amazing and immediate - all for about a 1 inch cut in his back (he had just one ruptured disc). He's had a few little issues since, and once did have to go to the doctor again, but the only tweaking he's needed to do was accomplished through therapy.
> 
> I hope everything goes well for you on the 18th. Keep us posted on how you're doing. We even have a thread for health-related updates and venting! You can keep us up to date here:  *The Sick Room*



God to read and thanks. I appreciate that info.
Hospitals are booked and supplies are still low so it's physical therapy and a epidermal for now.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 28, 2021)

To dang hot!!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2021)

We are at the start of a heat wave here on the Island of Montreal, QC. It's currently 29°C  (84°F) and feels like 39°C (102°F). Today's high was 30°C and felt like 40° (104°F). My bum, it feels like 104°F. I have felt 104°F in a dry climate. This stuff we have makes it feel like you are breathing soup and you are all sticky with sweat. You can cool off in an air conditioned space, but when you go back outside, it's as if you hadn't cooled off at all. That's not what it's like in dry weather.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 28, 2021)

It was overcast, with intermittent rain today, so it only got up to 81F. We haven't hit 100F -- yet. We've also had pretty good rain, so far for 2021. 

Of course, with the rain, has come mosquitos like I have never seen before in North Texas. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2021)

taxlady said:


> ...This stuff we have makes it feel like you are breathing soup and you are all sticky with sweat...



We call that "air you can wear" taxy! And that's pretty much what we had today. High of 90 and hoooooomid. Thankfully the air conditioning is humming along, so we'll hide inside. Not looking forward to venturing out for my dental appointment tomorrow - expected highs are in the middle 90s. Whew!


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 29, 2021)

Hot and sticky.....or air you can wear, as CG said it.


----------



## Lee Vining (Jun 29, 2021)

It’s just sticky enough here that swamp coolers stop working and ya have to turn on the AC. 
Cost 3X more in electricity but so worth it. 
Otherwise house is an oven. 
Nurse wife is a day sleeper. 

When the Santa Ana winds start is when we experience blackouts. 
Standby house generator at the ready.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 29, 2021)

My daughters live in Edmonton, Alberta.  
Today will be 98 F, 
tomorrow 100 F 
and Thursday also 100 F.  

Don't know what the humidex is - but not nice, of that I'm sure.

Yesterday was 90 F here, and horrid humidity.  
Today still humid but only heading for 81.   

So I'm not complaining.


----------



## Termy (Jun 29, 2021)

Rainy, so shaddup !

T


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 29, 2021)

In Memphis Tennesse temperatures are in the 90s; humidity ~50%. Normal early summer.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2021)

skilletlicker said:


> In Memphis Tennesse temperatures are in the 90s; humidity ~50%. Normal early summer.


Same here in southeastern Virginia. Might be a tad warmer than the average, but not out of the ordinary.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2021)

It's hot - 94. It's humid - dew point is 76. I had to go out in it to go to the dentist. Back home in the A/C, I am now doing a living representation of Dali's "Persistent of Memory" painting.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 1, 2021)

It's coming down HARD now!  I only got .16" in earlier showers during the day, but a little bit ago I could hear the rain, so I went down to the basement, to shut the valve to the two watering pipes - easier than going out and setting the timers for dalays! .  It rained over .1" in just the time I was downstairs - just 2 to 3 minutes!  It has more or less stopped, and I'm only up to .43", but more coming, looking  at that radar. Temp only went down 5°, and it's supposed to drop more, with the later fronts.  Up N, in Bensalem PA, where a cousin of mine lives, was in a tornado _warning_ until a short time ago, as are some areas down in DE.  I'm in between these, so it's not as bad here, but still bad!  Unless you're looking for rain...


----------



## Bitser (Jul 1, 2021)

I came out of a doc shop to an incredible hailstorm.  Got soaked walking a hundred feet to the car.  Then I sat and waited for it to lighten up.  Gutters were overflowing and the main streets were rapids.  I'd guess at least 2 inches of water, p'raps 3 in that single burst.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2021)

Looks like rain, smells like rain...waiting is.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2021)

We were supposed to get rain this afternoon, but it stayed north of us. Maybe tomorrow. We had a lot of rain two weeks ago, but not much since.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 1, 2021)

High was 90 today, felt like 99. Went to the store Monday, haven't been anywhere except mailbox since then.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 1, 2021)

Cold front passing over now. Will rain a bit until tomorrow morning cooling us off to the mid and upper 80 over the weekend. Back to 90s starting Monday. Typical early summer.

Next month will routinely get so hot and humid in the afternoon that the steam literally blows the lid off the atmosphere and afternoon thunderstorms will make you fear you're going to be sucked up into the clouds if you're caught outside during one.

All that's child play compared to tornados of course.

My heart goes out to folks west of the Rockies experiencing heat and fire like never before.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2021)

Yesterday had impressive weather. 31 mm (1.22") of rain, mostly in two bursts that overflowed the eaves troughs.

Currently it's 22°C (70°F), feels like 24°C (73°F). The high was 25°C (77°F), felt like 28°C (84°F). Those temperatures are a relief after our heat wave.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 2, 2021)

Got another quarter of an inch overnight, so it was just under 3/4" total.  The temp was only 72°, but 99° humidity, so I'm not going out there any time soon!  Hopefully, the humidity will go down later - only 79-80° forecast, so it's much better than a couple days ago, at 97°!


----------



## Lee Vining (Jul 2, 2021)

Here at Crankshaft Manor it’s hit 100F for the past week. 
Higher humidity too. Forget the swamp cooler. 
Heat soak in the house structure  means starting the AC earlier to stay a step ahead of it as the sun rises.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2021)

cjmmytunes said:


> High was 90 today, felt like 99. Went to the store Monday, haven't been anywhere except mailbox since then.


Hey, Cindy, long time no see! I hope you and your family are doing well.

We had the same weather  Hot and humid all day. I tried sitting on the porch for a while, but even with the ceiling fan on, it was too hot.

Now it's 79F and raining. The garden could use it.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 2, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, Cindy, long time no see! I hope you and your family are doing well.
> 
> We had the same weather  Hot and humid all day. I tried sitting on the porch for a while, but even with the ceiling fan on, it was too hot.
> 
> Now it's 79F and raining. The garden could use it.


I know - between computer problems and family drama, I'm just now getting back into the swing of things. 

We're getting rain also, and some blessed cooler temps.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2021)

We are enjoying our cooler weather. Turned off the AC and probably won't use it for anything but dehumidifying for the next week or so. Only Tuesday and Wednesday look like they will be uncomfortably warm, but not out and out miserably hot and just kind of normal for summer around here.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 2, 2021)

Rain on and off for several days in the evenings. It's finally cooled down a bit. But humidity is high.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 4, 2021)

I had another downpour a little while ago - .90" in just under 25 minutes!  The temperature dropped 7°, but has started going up again.  Sun's out again, but another cell coming later.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 4, 2021)

DH is about to go outside and grill some burgers. It's perfect weather for grilling - mostly sunny with a few clouds. Current temperature is 23°C (73°F) feels like 25°C (77°F). We want to enjoy this lovely weather while we can.


----------



## Termy (Jul 4, 2021)

So now it is today. The midwest capitol of crappy weather, Cleveland, has good weather today. The Google on it indicates 85ºF, dropping approximately to 79ºF around 10:00PM an to 73ºF around midnight. 

They say 0% chance of precipitation. Humidity 40%.

Sorry to waste it, I am doing nothing. 

T


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2021)

87F, too hot for me. Waiting for any little breeze.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 12, 2021)

It was over 90° again today.  The rain seemed to be skipping me again, but it finally rained...HARD!  I was out there for a long while, and kept hearing thunder N and W of here, but at 6:50, I quickly came inside, as I saw lighting.  Still, the only rain wasn't enough to wet the leaves or sidewalks, but around 7:25, it started coming down hard, and now, in a half an hour, it is up to .81", and still coming down!  The temp came down 12° - the reason it rained so hard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 12, 2021)

So hot, considering moving to The Arctic Circle.


----------



## Lee Vining (Jul 13, 2021)

Hot, humid with a breeze. Just enough to tolerate going outside.

I smoked some ribs but was low on good charcoal. Right after the 4th for several weeks good charcoal is in tight supply out here. Ordering online takes weeks for delivery.

I went to WalMart and all they had left were the $3 bags. For heavens sakes don't use that stuff.
A nasty smoke. Must be made outta old Motel 6 furniture.
Ya get what you pay for with charcoal.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 13, 2021)

Dreary, humid and rain storms in forecast for every day BUT Thursday. If it doesn’t rain I’ll go food shopping Thursday.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 13, 2021)

Hot, HOt, HOT here in EC today.  Did my grocery shopping and Walmart @ 7am - and it was STILL hot.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 13, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhaP__Cp8fk

This storm popped up outta nowhere!
The windows on the West side of our house got damaged 
That was spooky!
The Lightening and Thunder was RIGHT OVER US!!!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 14, 2021)

Kgirl, there seems to be a lot of those thunder storms and lots of rain, going around. Sorry to hear about your windows.

We just had a thunderstorm. It stopped and then continued. i don't think it was right above us, but not too far away. The rain got loud enough to hear it through double glazed windows. It's not as loud now, but it's still coming down pretty good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 17, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...That was spooky!
> The Lightening and Thunder was RIGHT OVER US!!!


It took four days, but your weather finally reached New England. Thanks for the gift, *K-G*?

It has been so dark most of the day that our post lamp, which Himself installed a dusk-to-dawn "eye" in, has been on more often than off this afternoon. Lightning! Window-rattling thunder! Downpours that will strangle any frog that has their nose pointing up! And during this small serving of Armageddon? I've seen the tiny hummingbirds sipping at our feeders.  Tenacious little beauties.

Just hoping that the power stays on. We've had dimming and flickering lights most of the afternoon.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 17, 2021)

Temp dropped from 94° to 79°, and I got .20" of rain in about 15 minutes.  It stopped, but more is scheduled for later, even harder.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 18, 2021)

I think we went from the seventh layer of Hades to the previously-unheard-of 8th layer of Hades for a few hours yesterday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 18, 2021)

61F, wind 5 mph, sunny. The cats are in front of the screen door. Lovely, so far.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 18, 2021)

It's 6am, the temperature is already 70 and the humidity is 81%. I don't want to *seize* the day, I want to *squeeze* the day.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 18, 2021)

The rain total for yesterday and today finished at 1.95" overnight.  Some bad wind, too - didn't damage any plants, i t  seems, but some of the pepper's stakes broke off, and they were leaning.  I fixed those, and any tomatoes that were sort of going the wrong way.  Today seems the first nice day for a while, with lower humidity and only forecast for 84°. And the 7 day forecast only had one day in the 90s, but I'll believe that when it happens.  This is the end of July, when  it usually gets worse here.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 21, 2021)

It started raining about when they said it would - 3 pm - but I think it stopped already.  In just a little over 10 minutes it rained .22".  There was thunder for about 30 minutes before, and it was black north of here, but only that little part nipped my area.  I have a feeling they got some flooding up there!  I'm still hearing thunder, and seeing lights flickering, and it's still dark up there.  Looking at the radar, it looks like more, even heavier coming later, and some centered here.  This was just a "teaser".


----------



## taxlady (Jul 21, 2021)

A lot of us are keeping an eye on the radar. The other day we got a downpour in the western part of Montreal Island, but friends more centrally located and further east, got drops or nothing.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 22, 2021)

The second storm came through about 4:15 pm, and I got even more, and very quickly again.  It stopped just after 15 minutes, and the total went up to .67".  Still, not as much as many of the areas those storm fronts came through, and many had hail, and much stronger winds, so I was lucky.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 22, 2021)

We finally had a sunny day with no rain! What a nice surprise. It's been a very wet month...


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 22, 2021)

We're getting haze from the wildfires and it's actually a decent feeling day today.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 22, 2021)

I actually had a fairly decent day today, with low humidity, and only 81° for a high.  Got a lot done outside, as a result.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 22, 2021)

We have been getting haze from wild fires in Northern Ontario and Quebec. The stuff further south, on the East Coast of the US is actually from the wild fires out west.

It was pretty nice here today.


----------



## Termy (Aug 10, 2021)

It has been raining in the mornings. Then it stops and sometimes clears up, other times no. (like today) 

Still, the A/C is running right now at about a buck an hour and maybe a wee bit more. 

If you got A/C that is decades old and it ever starts putting out less, or if your bill goes up - change the capacitor. Most people can do it, three wires. 

T


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2021)

We're at the start of a heat wave here in Quebec. This is what it's doing where I live, near Montreal.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2021)

It's pretty hot here, too, but it's normal for this time of year for us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2021)

ISO iceberg for sale...


----------



## cjmmytunes (Aug 11, 2021)

Please be careful outside today.  There are some places that are under a Heat Advisory today.


And for all you Harry Potter fans - there is Tropical Storm Fred out in the Caribbean.  But don't you worry, George (or Georgette) isn't the next name - it's Grace.  Let's just hope that Fred doesn't cause as much mischief and trouble as he did in Howgarts.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 11, 2021)

It is 74F at the moment. We are under a severe/excessive heat warning for the next several days.
We got a big thunderstorm last night. DD called me and said it looked  like the end of the world outside, and she was going to wait a bit  before leaving work. She said the rain, lightning and thunder was  amazing.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 11, 2021)

We are continuing our heat wave with warnings to be cautious. Last night, a bit before 10 PM, we had impressive thunder and lightning. We might get a thunderstorm this morning and there is a risk of thunderstorms overnight.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 11, 2021)

Same here, with the heat wave.  Dewpoint was 75°, and 91°, last look - absolutely disgusting!  We are being told that this is the worst one of the season, with the worst heat index numbers of the season - Sunday is supposed to be the break from the heatwave.  Still, nothing like those numbers we kept hearing from out west, earlier in the summer, so I count my blessings!  In just 25 minutes in the garden, in the shade, I got soaked, but that AC dried me off quickly!


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 11, 2021)

Heat advisories all week. Not unusual in this neck of the woods though. Guy who wrote the lyrics, "Summertime, and the living is easy" was from Charleston. Not as hot there I bet.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 11, 2021)

92F feels like 106F


----------



## taxlady (Aug 11, 2021)

31°C Feels like 41

88°F Feels like 106


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 11, 2021)

It's 77° with a 58% humidity. Inside. They say it's hot and humid outside. My porch weather monitor says currently 87.4°, 67% humidity. I'll take its word for that.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 11, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's 77° with a 58% humidity. Inside. They say it's hot and humid outside. My porch weather monitor says currently 87.4°, 67% humidity. *I'll take its word for that*.



That's my attitude too. I'm not going outside to find out if the Weather Network is lying.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2021)

99F...feels like 700F


----------



## Katie H (Aug 11, 2021)

Hotter than the hinges of Hell. In the triple digits today with, what appears to be, humidity to match.  Gonna be the same tomorrow and Friday.

Don't we love Mother Nature when she has hot flashes?!!


----------



## Lee Vining (Aug 11, 2021)

99F and hot, no breeze. Seems like 110F
Swamp cooler keeping the house comfortable drawing only 7 AMPs.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 12, 2021)

Not particularly hot for today - high of 84/29 - but humid humid and solid rain. Sticky gicky.  So although I don't want the A/C on, the humidity is drowning.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Aug 12, 2021)

We got up to 93 or 95 yesterday.  Heat index 106, I believe.  Right now it's 79 outside and feels 79.  Stay as cool as possible today.  We're staying inside as much as possible.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 12, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> Not particularly hot for today - high of 84/29 - but humid humid and solid rain. Sticky gicky.  So although I don't want the A/C on, the humidity is drowning.



Can you turn on just dehumidify on your A/C? We frequently do that and it is often enough to make the house pleasant.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 12, 2021)

nope, that was the first thing I asked my son.  

It's a shame, I could on the Lennox I had at the farm.  I used that more than the A/C. 

I SO DISLIKE having to have the windows closed in the summer!  Bad enough we have to go all winter with them closed too.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 12, 2021)

95F feels like 107F


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 19, 2021)

This last week has been slightly cooler, but disgustingly humid - dew points in mid 70s - with no breeze, so everything would be wet well into the afternoon.

No rain at all here, from those remnants of Fred, that came through yesterday and this morning - it all went west of the river, until it got quite a bit N of us, with some rainfall totals over 5", and one tornado reported! I saw lighting late last night, while going to sleep, but it was in the distance.

This morning it was very windy, which at least makes this disgustingly humid weather more bearable.  Close to 90° again later on, but the wind is supposed to hang around, which I like.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2021)

62F...Heaven and it rained most of the night. Hoping for more today and tonight. Blessed relief from the heat!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2021)

We are having higher than annual average temps until Monday. I'm so glad I have A/C. We have just been running it on dehumidify and that has made the house comfortable. We will probably have to switch to actual cooling later today or tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2021)

City of Torrington Wyoming Emergency Management
Thursday, 19-AUG-2021:
Our friends at NWS-Cheyenne are still looking at some uncertainty in the expected weather for this evening, but they are thinking things could get pretty western in our area. Rainfall similar or heavier than received last night, with the possibility of hail and severe winds is possible. 
If the anticipated rainfall occurs, some surface flooding could occur in Torrington on streets in low areas. If the street is flooded, don't drive into the water. It may be deeper than you think.
Is your cell phone set to receive emergency alerts? Have you registered for Code Red emergency notifications within Goshen County? These are easy things you can do to prepare for severe weather.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 20, 2021)

Currently, it is 23°C (73°) and feels like 30°C (86°). Doesn't sound so bad until you realize it's past one in the morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2021)

Animals kept me up most of the night. Think it was because of the wind. Still raining this morning. No idea what the temp is, just feels nice.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Aug 20, 2021)

80 and sunny at a little after 8am.  Feeling like 79, but humidity at 94%.  YUCK.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 21, 2021)

It's been dry around here, but I just got .35" of rain in about 12 minutes! There was .05", when I passed the gauge to go to the back porch, to check the dehydrator, and in just a couple of minutes, it was at .13", when I came in, so I went to the basement to turn off all the water to the outside (at about 5 pm, some of the timers to the drip lines start turning on, and in succession after that), and it was on .29" when I got back upstairs! It sort of stopped at .35" - just a narrow front - but more is coming!

Best wishes and positive thoughts to anyone in the line of the storm in the NE - Henri.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Aug 22, 2021)

Hope anyone who is in the path of Henri is prepared for whatever may come - they are talking about extended days without power for some people.


I was watching the concert that Clive Davis was sponsoring on CNN last night and they had to end it early because of the rain and flash flooding - and that really wasn't from Henri.  It was more from a low that was over New York and was pulling some of the moisture in from Henri.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 22, 2021)

All weather and wind warnings have been cancelled for our area. Not complaining! We came out of Henri with no standing water in the yard, and every tree still standing in place. Every time I can say that after a weather event is a good day. We didn't need flashlights, candles, or to worry about food expiring - but we will still have some of the ice cream with the cherry galette I did bake yesterday.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Aug 22, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> All weather and wind warnings have been cancelled for our area. Not complaining! We came out of Henri with no standing water in the yard, and every tree still standing in place. Every time I can say that after a weather event is a good day. We didn't need flashlights, candles, or to worry about food expiring - but we will still have some of the ice cream with the cherry galette I did bake yesterday.




Enjoy the cherry galette and ice cream - heck, celebrate a good ending!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 23, 2021)

We still have a flood warning/watch in my area.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Aug 24, 2021)

It is beautiful here!  The sun is out, computer says it is 82, but I needed a windbreaker to go out an hour ago...it felt more like 62, loving it!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 24, 2021)

YUCK!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 24, 2021)

It has been about 98F the last few days. It is supposed to drop to the mid 90s over the next few days, and into the lower 90s for the weekend.

This summer has not been that bad. Early summer was cooler and wetter than normal. That was good for the reservoirs, but bad for mosquitos. 

CD


----------



## msmofet (Aug 25, 2021)

It's 70F at the moment. _Supposed _to be high of 90F again today. But they always get it wrong. It has been close to 100F, even when they say it's only going to be a high of 78F.
Hopefully it will only be high of 78F on Saturday as forecast.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 25, 2021)

I guess this is normal for us.  

Maybe the high 60 but usually low 70's at night.  
Today will be mid 80's as will the rest of the week.  
Thundershowers occasionally.  

It is the humidity which is the killer, very high and therefore heat/humidity warnings are out.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Aug 30, 2021)

Hope anyone that was/is in the path of Ida is safe and sound tonight.  Memories of Isabel have been going through my brain today.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## caseydog (Sep 1, 2021)

100F yesterday. Looks like the same today. No rain in sight. Pretty normal. 

CD


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 1, 2021)

55F now, expecting a high of 78 by about 4PM.  The rest of the day will be cool with clear skies, or so they say!  One never knows here in the PNW!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 1, 2021)

A half inch here this morning - most went NE of Philly - but that's just the beginning from Ida. The most is supposed to come in the later afternoon and evening, 2-4" - also in a tornado watch over a large part of southern NJ, eastern PA, and DE. Definitely a day to stay out of the garden!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 1, 2021)

Beginning to get the remnants of TS Ida. It's just starting to rain. We expect rain for most of Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 1, 2021)

27°C (81°F), in the shade. Go into the sun and you can add 20°, but we´ve got a tropical climate. Today´s the first day it hasn´t rained in about 3 weeks. The day starts beautifully, and then the thunderclouds appear around lunchtime and it buckets down. In the past week, there have been serious landslides and flash floods across the country.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 1, 2021)

23°C, feels like 24°C and partly cloudy. It's lovely. We turned off the A/C and opened windows.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 1, 2021)

Right now it's 68° with a steady rain coming down. Just a hint of what's to come...





caseydog said:


> 100F yesterday. Looks like the same today. No rain in sight. Pretty normal.
> 
> CD


casey, I wish I could send you some of our rain. July was our region's wettest July ever. Plenty of rain in August, too. Wet enough to give us a small puddle of water in our basement  - the first time since we had our back yard re-graded and drainage adjustments a decade ago. We're expected to get 4-6 inches of rain between 9 PM tonight and 9AM tomorrow. 

I think I'll be rearranging things in the basement tonight...


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 1, 2021)

> =Cooking Goddess;
> 
> <<I think I'll be rearranging things in the basement tonight...>>



Oh dear!  Stay safe CG and all those expecting big weather!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 1, 2021)

Looks like Ida has spread herself out all over the East Coast lol We've got some wind and clouds right now - might be getting some rain, too, depending on where the straggling bands decide to go. It's 88F/feels like 100F right now.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2021)

Cats and dogs, wind and flooding.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Sep 1, 2021)

Prayers for all those who are affected by Ida.  We haven't even had a drop of rain - maybe I shouldn't say that.  May have jinxed us here in NE NC.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 1, 2021)

It’s getting really bad out there. Hub called out of work because everything is flooded.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 1, 2021)

Well, I bit the bullet, because a tornado passed by my town, doing damage in the south, and later in the north, and warnings are still up in Burlington, 2 counties north, and it doesn't seem to be slowing down. I'm up to 2.4" of rain, with more to come, but the worst part is over.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks for the update, Dave, glad the worst is over.  Let's continue the prayers for other DC folks (and all folks) still in the path!!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 1, 2021)

Sending positive vibes for everyone to stay safe.



msmofet said:


> Cats and dogs, wind and flooding.
> 
> View attachment 48571


Are you in Ida's "fallout zone" too? Stay safe in any case.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 2, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Sending positive vibes for everyone to stay safe.
> 
> 
> Are you in Ida's "fallout zone" too? Stay safe in any case.




Yes we were. Thank you. We are still in a Flood watch till tomorrow night (9/3/2021) because the rivers in this area (and most of the east side of the state) are overflowing. My area is also surrounded by many creeks, all overflowing.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 2, 2021)

I tried to take DD to work, but couldn't get down the street. People are wading through the water up to just below their knees.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 2, 2021)

Well, the sun is out! Glad to see that it isn't raining. Rain started up late on Tuesday. The sky finally ran out of water around 4:00 AM or so today. By the time it was all done, we had gotten 5.15 inches of rain in less than 36 hours. Outside. Himself manned the shop vac in the basement and counted how many times he dumped the 5-gallon container. He figured he sucked up 200 gallons off the floor! Meanwhile, I went into the garage to toss some stuff into the recycling bin and saw measurable water on the garage floor! We have never had water in the garage ever, but we did with this storm. It was coming from under the side "man door", the uphill side of the house. The water was pouring down from our neighbor's lot, rushing between the houses, and leaking in. I opened the overhead garage door an inch or two and the water immediately flowed out. The water was flowing so swiftly that it knocked over the 33-gallon trash can and carried it down to the curb! 

All we said when we were headed to bed around 6AM today was "at least we aren't New Orleans...or Tennessee". We were safe and still standing.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 2, 2021)

*AFTERMATH OF IDA: Passaic Passenger, 70, Drowns In Floodwaters, North Jersey Begins Cleanup*


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 2, 2021)

Oh, my gosh guys!!  Is the storm past you now?  Sounds horrific!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 2, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> Oh, my gosh guys!!  Is the storm past you now?  Sounds horrific!


Yes, the storm is over, but floods will take a while to recede. We didn't lose power, but the mall where my DD worked a few months ago is flooded and no power in the mall either. The end of our street is still flooded. I haven't seen this much water here since Sandy.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks for the update, msmofet!  Gotta assume CG is getting a much needed nap?  

The one time we had flooding in our yard, down in So Cal, there was at least 4 inches and it was rising fast...so I called hubby and told him what was happening.  He poo-pooed my worries...but our house was a slab built house.  Another inch or so and water would be coming into the house!  That was scary, but nothing like what you guys have got!!!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 2, 2021)

*N.J. weather: Ida dumps staggering 10 inches of rain in parts of state. Latest town-by-town rainfall totals. (UPDATED)
*

My area got 7.46 - 8.01 inches,*​ *couple towns over got 8.59 inches.*
*


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm gobsmacked - we have no standing water in our yard. While the garage floor has dried,  it's going to take a couple of days before the basement floor is all the same shade of grey. I'm praying for a dry September. 



GinnyPNW said:


> ...Gotta assume CG is getting a much needed nap?..


Nope, I'm *yawn* up. Himself is still in bed, though. My head hit the pillow around 6:30 AM, got up at 2. We are extreme night owls, but that was excessively late even for us.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 2, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> <<I'm gobsmacked - we have no standing water in our yard. While the garage floor has dried,  it's going to take a couple of days before the basement floor is all the same shade of grey. I'm praying for a dry September.>>



Glad you had nothing major...and all you seemed to have lost is a bit of sleep?  Here's to a dry September for you...and a bit more rain on this side of the U.S.!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 3, 2021)

Hub has a very small car, so he needed a ride to  work last night. The highway was still flooded. Left and right lanes  blocked off due to stranded cars. The side streets have stranded cars  all over the place. I hope the flooding went down, and the cars are off  the roads. We still have a flood warning because the rivers and drainage  can't handle all the water and are still overflowing.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 3, 2021)

Thinking of all of you!  

I have never had to go thru that type of weather and can't even imagine how tired and anxious you all are for it to be over.

Rousting out some of the larger dragonettes to sizzle some moisture out for you. 

Take care!


----------



## Termy (Sep 3, 2021)

In the 60s. It is getting to be time to fire up the oven. 

T


----------



## lastmanstanding (Sep 6, 2021)

5 mins rain every hour. lol.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 6, 2021)

Monsoon season there, in Sri Lanka?

I got up early this morning, to do something, and it was raining, so I went back to bed!  2 hours later it had stopped, and already the rain stopped, but it's warmer than it was the last few days.  Low 80s, but lower humidity.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 6, 2021)

We just had an impressive downpour with lightning and impressive thunder. For a minute or so, it sounded like small hail, but by the time I got to the window it was gone, if it was ever there. But, it sure was raining hard. This lasted about a half an hour and now it has stopped, but we might get more later.


----------



## lastmanstanding (Sep 6, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Monsoon season there, in Sri Lanka?
> 
> I got up early this morning, to do something, and it was raining, so I went back to bed!  2 hours later it had stopped, and already the rain stopped, but it's warmer than it was the last few days.  Low 80s, but lower humidity.


 Yeah south-west monsoon but usually other areas also experience it lightly. For my area, which is the hill country, we get more rain. Last few weeks it rained at least 4 days a week. Heavy rain. 

Further up towards Nuwara Eliya it rains more. Nuwara Eliya is the coldest area in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 28, 2021)

It's blech outside right now. (Blech is a proper meteorological term, right?) Earlier today, though, around 9:00 AM, there was a clap of thunder that was so loud I heard it easily even though I wear earplugs. Even more, it was so strong I though a wrecking ball had hit the house! I swear what woke me up was me being lifted off the bed.  Himself said that there were strong thunder claps practically every hour on the hour from 8 to 11. I guess I was too tired to notice all but the loudest. Slept through all but 9:00 AM. Just now on the news, one station's weather forecaster said that our town had a lightning strike on Main Street, just about one air mile from our house. Apparently it struck a tree that then dropped across the street.  Hmm, maybe that's the big BOOM that I felt. 

Noticed that the power burped off-then-on sometime during the night. There was no perceived loss of time on the old dial clock; only the microwave oven and stove lost their display.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 28, 2021)

I like that term, blech!   Today was sort of that way all day - wet when I first got up, and several times throughout the day, but not enough to register on the rain guage.  Finally, a little before 5 PM the sun came out, but just enough to dry things up a little, now it's overcast again.  I went out and did a few things, and at least it hasn't been as warm as they said it would be - only up to 77°, and dropping again.  But that humidity is disgusting, and hopefully this is the end of it.

Right now I'm hearing thunder for the first time, though radar shows it has been very spotty in the area.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 28, 2021)

We've had rain on & off, yesterday, thru the night & today too.  Supposed to be warming up as we head back to Tri-Cities tomorrow.


----------



## Bitser (Sep 29, 2021)

Had a couple frosty nights, about two weeks later than usual, and the cottonwoods along the river are lighting up.  







Low clouds and a gentle rain at the moment.  Looks like we won't get any major fires this season.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 12, 2021)

First snow of the season, and first cup of hot chocolate!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 12, 2021)

Windy (time for me to complain about the wind) and chilly, they are forecasting snow, but since I live in the "Banana Belt" of Wyoming, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 12, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Windy (time for me to complain about the wind) and chilly, they are forecasting snow, but since I live in the "Banana Belt" of Wyoming, I'm not holding my breath.



Hmm, banana belt, huh?  Some friends of ours moved to the "Banana Belt" of Idaho a couple of years back.  We sent them a Snow Joe for Christmas so the deck could be cleared easily.  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QBR23QR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bitser (Oct 12, 2021)

A roaring wind stole most of leafy gold from the cottonwoods and aspens.  Today started with low clouds and fog, then cooled to a misty drizzle, then snow.  A few inches by morning.  First of the season.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 12, 2021)

I guess you guys don't want to know that it was low 70s and sunny today. Pretty much the way the rest of the week should be until the front moves in sometime Saturday.

I wish I could bundle weather like this up and save it until February...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 12, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> Hmm, banana belt, huh?  Some friends of ours moved to the "Banana Belt" of Idaho a couple of years back.  We sent them a Snow Joe for Christmas so the deck could be cleared easily.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QBR23QR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I do have a Snow Joe, only good for light snow. When we do get snow we get clobbered.

Goshen County is usually ten degrees warmer than the rest of the state and our snow comes in horizontally.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 12, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I guess you guys don't want to know that it was low 70s and sunny today. Pretty much the way the rest of the week should be until the front moves in sometime Saturday.
> 
> I wish I could bundle weather like this up and save it until February...



Pretty much the same here, except we are a day or two behind.


----------



## Bitser (Oct 13, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do have a Snow Joe, only good for light snow.



We have a dirt access road to clear, so I got the biggest one and an extra set of batteries.  Tired of fighting with the old orange beast, which can be tough to start at -20°F.






Might get the chance to try it tomorrow morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2021)

Still too dark to see if we got snow, but the SnowJoe is on the charger. Prolly just use my witches broom to clean the walk and car if needed.  Lucky, I have a neighbor with an ATV and he cleans the sidewalk around the whole block. The wind has howled all night and is still going.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 13, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Still too dark to see if we got snow, but the SnowJoe is on the charger. Prolly just use my witches broom to clean the walk and car if needed.  Lucky, I have a neighbor with an ATV and he cleans the sidewalk around the whole block. The wind has howled all night and is still going.



If you can't find the broom, I'll loan you mine!  




I love Halloween!  I've got the house all decked out!


----------



## Bitser (Oct 13, 2021)

Right at freezing.  Not enough snow to get the blower out.  The remaining leaves are gorgeous against a backdrop of snow.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 13, 2021)

Here, on the Island of Montreal, it's currently 18°C (64°F) with light rain showers. Who knows what we'll get with the "backwards weather" because the jet stream is doing something unusual due to high pressure over Europe in something called an "omega high". Basically, the prevailing West to East winds won't be able to do their thing and will get pushed "backwards".


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> If you can't find the broom, I'll loan you mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!  It did snow. three inches of snow on top of slush on top of ice. Would have slid to work but it's uphill.  Ended up using the broom, the SnowJoe does not like slush. Roads were dry for the ride home and it's 41F out.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 18, 2021)

Last night it got down to 49°, but it's already down to 47°, dropping maybe a couple more overnight.  This will probably be the first night my heater goes on.   Tomorrow I'll be trimming my curry tree severely, and taking the extra to my Indian market - he is going to be shocked.  Those things really don't like it much below 50°, so I have to make it so I can bring it into my back porch, and eventually, in for the season.  But back in the 70s in a few days!


----------



## cjmmytunes (Oct 19, 2021)

We had to turn our heat on yesterday morning for the first time since April, I think.  Doesn't feel too bad right now.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 20, 2021)

We heat with electric baseboards on thermostats. We often forget to turn them off in Spring. Since we set the air conditioning thermostat to warmer than the heat, this doesn't cause a problem. Then, when it starts to get cold in fall, they come on by themselves. The heat in one bedroom came on one night, but the rest hasn't come on yet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 20, 2021)

I think our furnace is set to go on automagically, but I don't remember the temperature. It came on for the first time two nights ago. The low last night was around 50F. It's supposed to get up to 77 today.


----------



## RCJoe (Oct 26, 2021)

We've had a nice long Indian Summer up until now.  It's been cold, overcast and rainy the past couple of days as our first real fall weather.  Leaves are just now really beginning to drop.  Supposed to be like this all week here where Ohio, Kentucky, and West Virginia all come together.  

I've been busy getting the outside of the house & cars ready for winter but since the week end I've began to get back into my cooking. (and eating)


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 26, 2021)

We're prepping for an autumn nor'easter today and early tomorrow. We could get up to another two inches of rain on top of the inch we've gotten so far since last night. It's going to be windy enough that we'll be pulling our garbage can into the garage this evening; the porch is already cleaned off since we had the house power washed yesterday. Hoping that the siding stays on, our trees stay upright, and our power stays on. 40-50 MPH winds will be...interesting. Glad we aren't on the Cape (stay safe, jenny!).


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey,* CG*, take your own advice!!  YOU stay safe!  Here's hoping the predictions were wildly exaggerated!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 26, 2021)

The usual. 25-27° C during the day, but all of a sudden, the heavens open and it buckets down. Now I´ve got to face 100% humidity in the morning.
Never mind - a couple of weeks and I´ll be facing 13° in Cincinnati.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 26, 2021)

State of emergency declared last night. We've been getting the nor'easter rain and wind since last night. Seems to have eased up a bit. Lots of flooding.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 26, 2021)

msmofet said:


> State of emergency declared last night. We've been getting the nor'easter rain and wind since last night. Seems to have eased up a bit. Lots of flooding.



Yikes!  Please stay home or be very, very careful if you cannot stay home!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 26, 2021)

Both of my 20 ft. tall poplars decided to drop their leaves today. Came home in the drizzling rain to a one foot deep pile of leaves across the driveway. And it's gloriously dreary and chill.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 27, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Both of my 20 ft. tall poplars decided to drop their leaves today. Came home in the drizzling rain to a one foot deep pile of leaves across the driveway. And it's gloriously dreary and chill.



Wow!  Sounds like a dream...if you were 10 years old?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 27, 2021)

1) Trees still standing? Check!
2) Siding still on the house? Check!
3) Basement still dry? Check!
4) Power still on? Check!

All in all, we came through the storm fine. Life is good.

I hope *jennyema* is OK. I know she isn't right at the tip of Cape Cod, but Provincetown recorded a high wind of 97 MPH overnight. Even now, Falmouth is reporting a 48 MPH wind - and they appear to be the only town with power, since all other Cape Cod weather stations are providing no reports.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 27, 2021)

msmofet said:


> State of emergency declared last night. We've been getting the nor'easter rain and wind since last night. Seems to have eased up a bit. Lots of flooding.


Since you've been posting today, I know you have electricity, right? Everything else OK by you? I hope you came through the storms as well as we did.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 27, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> 1) Trees still standing? Check!
> 2) Siding still on the house? Check!
> 3) Basement still dry? Check!
> 4) Power still on? Check!
> ...



Thank you for checking in *CG*!  Here's looking forward to more nice check-ins!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 27, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> Wow!  Sounds like a dream...if you were 10 years old?



I was going to let the dog out to play in them but the 45 mph winds have them in Kansas by now. And those aren't gusts of wind, it's been steady all day. I don't mind the cold, but that wind!!!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 27, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was going to let the dog out to play in them but the 45 mph winds have them in Kansas by now. And those aren't gusts of wind, it's been steady all day. I don't mind the cold, but that wind!!!



Yikes!  I'm not a fan of the wind either.  And, I'm with you on the cold, don't mind it & can dress for it.  Rain too, rain is a good thing.  But the wind!  And if you get all three together....brrrrrrr.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 27, 2021)

It has been raining all day here. Not just cats & dogs, but guinea pigs, giraffes, gerbils, komodo dragons, emus and stick insects as well.
There have been fallen trees on the highway down to the city; the phone lines are dreadful; the entire garden is soaked; the rain comes down the hill so fast, it´s started lifting up the asphalt on the street. Good old tropical rain. Aarggh!


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 27, 2021)

Too bad there isn't some sciency explanation?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 27, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> 1) Trees still standing? Check!
> 2) Siding still on the house? Check!
> 3) Basement still dry? Check!
> 4) Power still on? Check!
> ...


Glad to hear that you and Himself came through the storm well.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 27, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Since you've been posting today, I know you have electricity, right? Everything else OK by you? I hope you came through the storms as well as we did.


Everything is ok here. Just some flooding.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 27, 2021)

msmofet said:


> Everything is ok here. Just some flooding.


Happy to hear you and your family are doing well, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 28, 2021)

skilletlicker said:


> Too bad there isn't some sciency explanation?


Weather.  Several meteorologists up here have commented on how this storm mimicked the one of 30 years ago,  the No-Name storm, AKA The Perfect Storm.

At least we didn't end up with about 6 inches of snow and no electricity, which is what happened in 2011. Trick or Treat was delayed a week because of the aftereffects of the storm.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 28, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Weather.  Several meteorologists up here have commented on how this storm mimicked the one of 30 years ago,  the No-Name storm, AKA The Perfect Storm.
> 
> At least we didn't end up with about 6 inches of snow and no electricity, which is what happened in 2011. Trick or Treat was delayed a week because of the aftereffects of the storm.


I think he was obliquely referring to climate change  I can't imagine that it's still a controversial/political topic.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 29, 2021)

Temperature is actually rising, nearing midnight - up to 60° now, but it's supposed to level off.  Supposed to get to 67° tomorrow.  It rained 1.24° here today - more in some areas, less in others, as it was spotty, but the wind was blowing wicked!  Sustained winds over 20 mph much of the day, with gusts over 40.  Already dropped considerably.  Next week lows getting down in the low 40s for the first time this season, and one forecast has a 38° for next Thursday.  So I have to get those plants inside for good!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 26, 2021)

We got our first snow of the season that is more than a few flakes that melt when they hit the ground. It's currently 0°C (32°F) and feels like -5°C (23°F) and snowing. It's going to be below freezing for a number of days. I got Stirling to go into the basement and turn off the outside water. He's tall enough that it's a lot easier for him than for me. I went outside and took the hose off the tap and opened up the tap. A little bit of water dripped out. I emptied the hose a bit. I only emptied as much as was easy. Then I brought it into the house.

Then, I remembered the grates that we forgot to take out of the grill before we put the grill cover on it. We can do that soon, when there isn't snow on the ground. I'll just have to remember.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 11, 2021)

It's currently 6°C (43°F) and feels like 0°C (32°F). We have wind, winds gusting up to 100 km/hr (62 mph). It's loud. Our power has flickered quite a few times. I have made sure that everything is fully charged: phone, tablet, vape devices, and power banks. Just about all of that just needed topping up.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 12, 2021)

It got up to 68°, but it wasn't that great out - gray, damp, and windy the whole day.  I finally got about 1/4" of rain, and the wind picked up even more!  It was supposed to reach around 65 mph in some areas, but it wasn't that around here, yet.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 12, 2021)

Yesterday saw 90 mph winds and cloudy.  Today supposed to be sunny and a lot less wind!  

The city came by just the day before the winds to cut down some heavy duty branches hanging over the back yard.   Guess they finally took the hint!  

A huge branch had fallen in the summer and crushed the trampoline.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 14, 2021)

We finally had our first real rainy day in something like 18 months…


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 14, 2021)

roadfix said:


> We finally had our first real rainy day in something like 18 months…



I hear there is flooding in areas & internet and other outages?  Stay safe!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 14, 2021)

... waiting for the

SNOW!!!!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 14, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... waiting for the
> 
> SNOW!!!!



We were supposed to have snow today!  It would be very early for us...but I was soooo ready!!  Didn't happen.  They did prep the streets.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2021)

We have already gotten snow and a lot of it has melted. We are expecting light snow tomorrow, followed by ice pellets and rain and possible freezing rain. I really don't like freezing rain. I'm really glad that, today we brought in the last of the stuff from outside, that needs to not be under a pile of snow for four or five months.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 15, 2021)

Having trouble sleeping tonight.


----------



## Silversage (Dec 15, 2021)

It's 82 and partly sunny.  Mid-80's all week.  It's supposed to cool off next week to the high 70's - which is what we expect for Christmas.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2021)

We have just started getting some light snow. We are expecting rain this evening and some sort of mixed precipitation mess with freezing rain or ice pellets or sleet or something this evening for a short while.

Current temperature is -3°(27°F) feels like -9°(16°F).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2021)

34F with constant wind @ 45 mph with gusts up to 80 mph.  Wyoming, heh!!!


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 15, 2021)

Wierd in MO. 
73f with 40 to 50 mph winds.

Ross


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 15, 2021)

Hold on *Princess* or you'll end up somewhere over the rainbow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> Hold on *Princess* or you'll end up somewhere over the rainbow!



Was fun driving against the wind, thought for sure I was going to spin around a couple of times. Good thing I didn't have a chute to deploy.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 15, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Was fun driving against the wind*, thought for sure I was going to spin around a couple of times. Good thing I didn't have a chute to deploy.



Your idea of fun is veryyyyy different than mine!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 15, 2021)

I hope all of you out there in IA, MO, MN, WS,NB, and KS (and everywhere, for that matter) are staying safe, and are spared any of those tornados from that weather going through there! Unbelievable how widespread this is, and at this time of year.  Prayers and positive thoughts for all of you, as well as all those already affected.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 17, 2021)

*Princess*, my weather in southern Ontario is rather similar to yours!  Last night it was 45, this morning, 35.  For me that is very warm, but it is the wind! 

Yesterday was down around 18 mph, this morning only 8 mph getting up to 14 around noon. I know it doesn't seem like much but when you are surrounded by trees that are whipping all over the place and watching some pretty hefty branches litter the paths - I've been nervous about walking the dog! 

and the winds are coming out of the west...  harumph, thanks guys.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## taxlady (Dec 17, 2021)

Right now, it's overcast and 5°C and it feels like 0°C.

Our weather has been bizarre, especially yesterday. Our high for the day was 15°C, at 22h00 (10 PM)! That is very unusual for Montréal in December. I just searched a bit. Yesterday's high may be a tie for warmest day in December, set in 1902.

 0°C = 32°F
 5°C = 41°F
15°C = 59°F


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2021)

Windy, did not check the MPH, but the trees are waving all about. Little packed snowballs, not hail. And blue skies to the north.  Wind is coming from the northwest. Makes my attic door slam.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 19, 2021)

Last night:



This morning:


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 20, 2021)

Last night was my coldest so far this season, since early March - 26°.  And at 10 am there was still frost all over, and still just under freezing, and staying well under average.  I haven't checked my plants yet - most are resistant to low 20s, so should be ok.  Temps will be rising again - 55° by Christmas!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## taxlady (Dec 20, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Last night was my coldest so far this season, since early March - 26°.  And at 10 am there was still frost all over, and still just under freezing, and staying well under average.  I haven't checked my plants yet - most are resistant to low 20s, so should be ok.  Temps will be rising again - 55° by Christmas!



I misread that as minus 26° and wondered why it was so much colder in NJ, than here in Quebec. But, when I read minus 55° at Xmas, I was shocked and then the penny dropped.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 21, 2021)

As some of you may know, our area has been devastated by serious tornadoes.  As an example, here is a bank video of some of the damage.  What you will see is the initial storm's attack on the bank, which is directly across the street from the courthouse.

Look here for the attack on the bank:  https://www.nbc12.com/video/2021/12/20/caught-camera-tornado-hits-bank-branch-mayfield-kentucky/.

Everything has been squashed.

You can look here at what everyone is dealing with:  https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=tornado damage in Mayfield, ky&&FORM=VDVVXX

Our community will be ever the same again!


----------



## Just Cooking (Dec 21, 2021)

Such sad devastation for so many in the path of tornadoes.

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 21, 2021)

Oh, Katie, I didn't realize you and Glenn live near Mayfield! I'm so sorry for your town, and the others affected by these storms. Take care of yourself and your family. Hugs.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 23, 2021)

Got a Weather Warning today...  for southern Ontario

_from Thu 23, 6:18 AM EST to Thu 23, 10:18 PM EST
weather advisory in effect

Winter weather travel advisory in effect for late this afternoon through tonight.

*Total snowfall accumulations of 2 to 6 cm* can be expected by the time the snow tapers off overnight. Snowfall rates are expected to be at their highest this evening and may cause impacts to the evening commute._

Now, this is a picture from quite awhile ago, but in Quebec this is what you could expect when you had a weather warning.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 24, 2021)

Woke up to a dusting of snow. All gone now.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Dec 24, 2021)

Our weather if pretty typical for us.  Overcast, showers...they are saying we will have snow.  The governor and the mayor, across the river from us have declared a "State of Emergency"!  It doesn't seem like it warrants it, but if people are going to parties and getting on the highways, maybe?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2022)

WYZ101-106>108-116-051200- /O.CON.KCYS.WS.W.0001.220105T1300Z-220106T1800Z/ Converse County Lower Elevations- Central Laramie Range and Southwest Platte County- East Platte County-Goshen County-South Laramie Range- Including the cities of Douglas, Glenrock, Bill, Deer Creek, Bordeaux, Wheatland, Guernsey, Torrington, Buford, Pumpkin Vine, and Vedauwoo 905 PM MST Tue Jan 4 2022 ...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM WEDNESDAY TO 11 AM MST THURSDAY... * WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 4 to 8 inches. Localized band greater than 8 inches possible. Winds gusting as high as 45 mph. * WHERE...Southeast Wyoming including the cities of Cheyenne, Wheatland, Douglas and Torrington. This includes Interstate 25 between Cheyenne and Douglas and Interstate 80 between Laramie and Pine Bluffs. * WHEN...From 6 AM Wednesday to 11 AM MST Thursday. * IMPACTS...Travel could be very difficult. Patchy blowing snow could significantly reduce visibility. The hazardous conditions could impact the morning and evening commute. The dangerously cold wind chills as low as 30 below zero could cause frostbite on exposed skin in as little as 10 minutes. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... If you must travel, keep an extra flashlight, food, and water in your vehicle in case of an emergency. The latest road conditions for the state you are calling from can be obtained by calling 5 1 1. &&


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 5, 2022)

*Princess* - Don't forget the life saving *candle and matches* along with your flashlight, blanket, water and chocolate bar -  _please note _- chocolate bar to be eaten in emergencies ONLY.

take care


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> *Princess* - Don't forget the life saving *candle and matches* along with your flashlight, blanket, water and chocolate bar -  _please note _- chocolate bar to be eaten in emergencies ONLY.
> 
> take care



LOL!  Emergency kit is packed and ready. Luckily I only have 10 miles to go. I can hear the snowplows arriving and setting up.  Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2022)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  Emergency kit is packed and ready. Luckily I only have 10 miles to go. I can hear the snowplows arriving and setting up.  Thanks!


Glad to hear that the snowplows are getting going. You might want to take a little more than a chocolate bar, though. Thousands of people spent Monday night on the highway between Richmond, VA, and Washington, DC, because of a snowstorm and several crashes. If you need medicine, take extra. Be safe [emoji171]


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 5, 2022)

Add snowshoes and a compass to your kit!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Jan 5, 2022)

You might add a good book, or The Good Book to your Emergency Kit!  

Sending up a prayer for your safe travels!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 5, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> *Princess* - Don't forget the life saving *candle and matches* along with your flashlight, blanket, water and chocolate bar -  _please note _- chocolate bar to be eaten in emergencies ONLY.
> 
> take care



Ditto.

As I was reading the weather warning's instructions on what to pack into an emergency kit, my brain was saying "What about the candles and a way to light them?" Maybe that's a Canadian thing.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 5, 2022)

I think _where_ Princess lives probably has more severe weather than where we are situated -  the Rockies being an exception.

I doubt it is just a Canadian thing.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Ditto.
> 
> As I was reading the weather warning's instructions on what to pack into an emergency kit, my brain was saying "What about the candles and a way to light them?" Maybe that's a Canadian thing.





dragnlaw said:


> I think _where_ Princess lives probably has more severe weather than where we are situated -  the Rockies being an exception.
> 
> I doubt it is just a Canadian thing.


It's not just a mountain thing, either. We brought candles and matches - in a plastic bag, to keep dry - and a large coffee can on a car trip once. We ended up spending the night in the car. Burning the candle in the coffee can causes the heat to radiate out into the car. It made a big difference.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 5, 2022)

Wow, PF, you have some real winter weather headed your way! Stay safe, and be sure to watch out for your heart.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 5, 2022)

Guess I should not have included the "mountain thing".  Just meant that other places than Canada have severe weather and survival awareness' probably are pretty much the same.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 5, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Guess I should not have included the "mountain thing".  Just meant that other places than Canada have severe weather and survival awareness' probably are pretty much the same.



Of course loads of places have weather as bad and worse than here in southern Quebec and southern Ontario. I just don't remember seeing anyone but Canadians mentioning the candle and matches. Just about every single time I read or hear about winter survival preparedness in Canada, the candles are mentioned. That's why I was wondering.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2022)

It took me 3 hours to get home from work this morning; a trip that is usually just under an hour.
A combination of a light freezing rain and the ground already being just under 32° caused all of the roads to turn into sheets of ice. Even the treated roads were bad. Accidents everywhere.

The police were shutting down highways all over because of so many small pile-ups. I took backroads for about 2/3rds of the trip. 

I was crawling at about 3 miles an hour over a small hill because of the ice when a big pickup started tailgating me. I tried to pull over to let them pass, but I really ended up sliding over until my car stopped by hitting the curb.

The truck went past, and slid down the hill into 4 other cars that had already crashed into each other at the bottom.
I always think of what my dad said about 4 wheel drive vehicles. That they can go in bad conditions because of the 4 wheel drive, but ALL vehicles are 4 wheel stop, and you can't over-estimate your inertia.

I hope the roads are better for my commute tonight. That was exhausting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2022)

Survival Pack:
2  wool blankets
1 pr each: flannel lined pants, snow boots, extra prescription glasses
4 pr merino wool socks
t-shirts
flannel shirts
gloves
hats
scarves
above are packed in a 5 gallon lidded bucket
next bucket:
matches, lighters
road flares
candles
tinder
waxed lint
small camp stove and several empty cans stacked into a coffee can
eating, cooking and opening utensils
3 or 4 different size flashlights
sterno - 8
Food Bucket:
COFFEE
Chocolate
chili
soup
crackers
canned corned beef
bisquick
sardines
powdered eggs and butter
canned brown bread
S&P, Sugar, Creamer
various items:
pocket fisherman
hunting and pocket knives
multi tool
wire saw
hand crank radio and lantern
stainless steel bucket
folding shovel
4 duralogs

Then I have a go bag with three days worth of prescription and OTC meds
toilet paper, kleenex, bar soap, more matches and lighters

I think that's it...been a Wyoming girl for a long time.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Jan 5, 2022)

What, no toothbrush, *Princess*?  ;-)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> What, no toothbrush, *Princess*?  ;-)



Or deodorant...I want the search and rescue dogs to find me.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 5, 2022)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Or deodorant...I want the search and rescue dogs to find me.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 6, 2022)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Or deodorant...I want the search and rescue dogs to find me.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 6, 2022)

*bucky,* I hear your pain.  Thankfully it has been a long time since I've had to drive under those conditions. Luckily, when they now occur I can say "Nope, ain't goin' nowhere! Too bad, so sad, just do without."


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks, dragn. The last time I saw this was about 35 years ago. Same area, same weird convergence of weather variables.

I lived a lot closer to the city back then, on a hill just off a highway over the George Washinton Bridge.

Back then, I just parked my car on a side street and walked/slid home the rest of the way, maybe a couple of miles. The last 1/4 mile was like ice climbing, digging toes into front lawns, not on hard surfaces.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 6, 2022)

currently -7°C (19°F). Feels like 7°F - although I´ve got no intention of going out there to find out. Light snow today. Going down to -12°C (10°F) by tomorrow morning. Yuk!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2022)

At least 6" on the ground and still coming down.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 7, 2022)

Actually I should expect more hazardous conditions where I am now.  Waterdown is between Hamilton (snow belt) and Toronto (rain and fog).  So although I don't have to go out in the car unless by choice - the poor dog is wanting to get out so...  I guess I have to still find my shoe cleats..  

Temperatures have been hovering just above and below the freezing point, yech!  Either be warm (above!) or be cold (below) but don't bounce between the two!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 7, 2022)

A little more snow than last time - between 3 and 4 inches.  But this time it's fluffy, and easy to clean from the car, and I think a lot melted this time from the walks due to the previous salting.  And the sun is out, now that the snow is out of here.  And above freezing already - 34° at 10 am.  The bad thing is the wind - up to 35 mph gusts, while I was out there.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2022)

The snowstorm is over. We got about 5". Now we move or cars and wait for the contractors to clear our parking spaces, sidewalks and steps.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2022)

msmofet said:


> At least 6" on the ground and still coming down.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50712



We got about 4" here. Fairly light, fluffy stuff.

I gassed up the snowblower, and bribed my son to do the walk and driveway.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Actually I should expect more hazardous conditions where I am now.  Waterdown is between Hamilton (snow belt) and Toronto (rain and fog).  So although I don't have to go out in the car unless by choice - the poor dog is wanting to get out so...  I guess I have to still find my shoe cleats..
> 
> Temperatures have been hovering just above and below the freezing point, yech!  Either be warm (above!) or be cold (below) but don't bounce between the two!




We all have Yaktrax shoe cleats, and they are a lifesaver on my driveway. It's 150' long, and goes downhill on a 15' vertical to the street.

I've unintentionally ridden the garbage cans down the icy driveway more than once when trying to put out the trash. But the cleats work great. No belly flopping on top of the garbage can when you realize there's no way to stop on a descending sheet of ice.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 8, 2022)

When I first moved to the farm, more than 20 years ago, my first thought was come winter that driveway is going to be hell.  

Although the driveway was much longer than yours *bucky*, only the last 25/30' was the same slope.  It was also between two hills, a curve and a barn.  In other words, a _very_ hidden entrance, with quarry trucks passing by on a regular basis. 

Saved the ashes from the fireplace, mixed it with sand.  So although tracked in the house by cats and dogs who were unable to remove thieir boots, I figured it was a life saver!

There were two other things that prevented any accidents, the slope faced west and on sunny days was cleared (mostly) and secondly - the plows going by dumped enough snow at the end to guarantee stoppage.  Of course, that could lead to dented bumpers but I digress...    

AIN'T WINTER JUST GRAND!!


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 15, 2022)

Actually snowing here this morning. Doubt it will be a lot but, just enough so that we got our errands done yesterday.

Staying inside this weekend.

A good time to make chili beans.  

Ross


----------



## msmofet (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 15, 2022)

Looks like it got down to 14° overnight, and was still 16° after 9 am, so this is the coldest night this season, though tonight is supposed to be colder. Wind is not pleasant, so I'm not going anywhere! Yesterday was close to 50°, and Thursday did hit 50°, and I noticed that the parsley outside still looked fine!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 15, 2022)

Went to the kunheated storage for some things.  -20 c = 0 f.  today and tomorrow. Supposed to go back up on Mon, I hope.

My arthritic hands even with gloves are frozen and aching.  Typing corrections eve other word 'cause thse fingers just ain't moving!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Jan 15, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Went to the kunheated storage for some things.  -20 c = 0 f.  today and tomorrow. Supposed to go back up on Mon, I hope.
> 
> My arthritic hands even with gloves are frozen and aching.  Typing corrections eve other word 'cause thse fingers just ain't moving!



DH was recently diagnosed with Reynaud's.  He has a battery-operated hand warmer but frequently uses https://hothands.com/ - I carry a pair of mittens in my purse that are helpful too.  He can put a bag of "hothands" in the mitten for shopping and such.  He is the official cart pusher at the market and the metal grip tends to bring on a bought of Reynaud's, so even just the mittens by themselves are helpful.  I got him a pair that are lined with "Thinsulate".  Much warmer than just a single layer of knit.  Works for him!  Not sure how much benefit it would be for you, but might be worth a try?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 15, 2022)

Thanks *Ginny*, I appreciate!  I do have lots of winter mitts and gloves plus those warmers for in gloves and boots but... in storage! LOL.  All essential equipment back on the farm and riding.

Went for a good walk yesterday and didn't realize that this morning the temp had dropped like that.  Had rubberized gloves with me for moving junk in storage but they were not winter ones. My bad.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2022)

We are having January-in-Quebec weather. It's currently -21°C (-6°F) and feels like °-30C (-22°F). It's supposed to go all the way up to -19°C (-2°F) today.

Similar tomorrow. Snow dump of 20-25cm (8-12 in.) on Monday, with a high of -4°C (25°F), then back down to brass monkey temps.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 15, 2022)

I hear yuh *taxy*.  That's why I got caught with the cold today.  Was not prepared for Quebec weather in southern Ontario.  

Gads - I must be getting climatized!

LOL.  stay warm!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 15, 2022)

Ya got me beat, taxy. It's all of 2° F here up on my mountain. A balmy 11° F in the city.

So of course my wife asked me to grill some chicken thighs for satay to go with the Thai cuke salad that I made earlier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 15, 2022)

This morning was 43F and coming home it was 53F, all you who stole our winter weather, please send it back.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 15, 2022)

*Princess*, I'd be glad to exchange.  Can't believe I've become happy with this weird weather here.  

Hey *Bucky* - we have gone up to 7 F ((-14 c).  Balmy compared to earlier today.  Tomorrow we will have a heat wave of 25 F.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> *Princess*, I'd be glad to exchange.  Can't believe I've become happy with this weird weather here.
> 
> Hey *Bucky* - we have gone up to 7 F ((-14 c).  Balmy compared to earlier today.  Tomorrow we will have a heat wave of 25 F.



Woohoo! Break out the thong and flip-flops.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 16, 2022)

buckytom said:


> Woohoo! Break out the thong and flip-flops.



 If I get charged for indecency one more time, they'll throw away the key!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2022)

Hubba hubba!
Is that member photos section still a thing?

Hey, speaking of all thongs, er, things photographic, has. Tattrat been around?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 16, 2022)

I couldn't find the portrait thread so here yuh go...


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 16, 2022)

It's just starting to snow here, after getting up to 31°.  Eventually it's supposed to turn to rain, and melt everything - I'm lucky here, compared to many of you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2022)

It was pretty cold overnight - got down to 28F or so. It started raining around 11 am, and has gotten heavier and warmer as the day goes on. It's about 55F now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 16, 2022)

We're balmy right now - 25 degrees. Snowing, and predicting accumulations of 6-11 inches by early afternoon Monday. We're still planning on leaving for MA on Tuesday...so far. Meanwhile, our SUV is parked at the top of the street, in the parking lot of the rental office. The some of the people who are supposed to be leaving a lane for our use on the parking pad don't know how to play nice.  Sometimes adults just don't know how to be grown-ups.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 16, 2022)

I hope none of you are in those areas that lost their power!   Stay safe! 

The snow covered everything out here, but turned into rain by 8 pm, and is melting the snow quickly.  It's starting to get windy already.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2022)

It's currently -18°C (0°F) and feels like -29°C (-20°F). It should start warming up soon, as the predicted snowstorm starts to move in.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 17, 2022)

Snow day for the schools here.  Don't have to drive the grands in but still guess I'd better bundle up and do my share of shoveling...  before it gets too deep!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 17, 2022)

By 11:00 last night, all the snow had been melted by the rain. As I was going to sleep around midnight, it sounded like a summertime storm, minus the thunder and lightning. I got easily over 2" of rain (and melted snow), when I checked a bucket I had on my deck, that only had ¼" before. I'm lucky that wasn't snow! It's 37° now, so not freezing, but it was up to 45° overnight, before that storm went out.

Hope all of you are safe, and still have power!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2022)

You got lucky, pepp. Up here in northwest jersey we got about 5 very wet, heavy inches of snow.

It took me 2 1/2 hours to get to work in the city last night; normally a 50 minute trip.

Looks like I'll be bribing my boy to do the driveway again. Even though it's not deep, the snowblower will be slow going.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2022)

We still have power. I would write more, but I have a migraine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 17, 2022)

Loverly's neighborhood got a foot, give or take an inch. Still planning on heading home tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Loverly's neighborhood got a foot, give or take an inch. Still planning on heading home tomorrow.



Safe travels and take care.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 17, 2022)

Roads are completely clear, taxy. In fact, Himself checked road conditions thoroughly from here to there - no problems. Nice as this has been, I want to get back to my own bed


----------

